# My Meat Mixer



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 2, 2011)

So my friend who made me the water powered stuffer sent me a meat mixer he developed. I think this will hold 8-10 lbs.

Going to put 5 lbs in it this weekend for some sticks.

Paddle, 3 different shafts, bushings, top, drill end driver.








All food grade PTFE, Bucket, paddle, bushings.



















WOOO HOOO

Gotta go to FT DIX tomorrow

So

Hurry up saturday


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jun 2, 2011)

Man, where do you store all of your gizmos?  & how do you keep em out of your wife's way??!!!!!!


----------



## couger78 (Jun 2, 2011)

nepas said:


> So my friend who made me the water powered stuffer sent me a meat mixer he developed. *I think this will hold 8-10 lbs.*


11 pound fits nice & cozy......


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 3, 2011)

adiochiro3 said:


> Man, where do you store all of your gizmos?  & how do you keep em out of your wife's way??!!!!!!




My wife is a federal employee and me retired, she dont pay no never mind just as long as my tools dont invade her comp room. I got 2 1/2 rooms and garage i keep my gizmos in.


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 3, 2011)

Sooooooo.......

How do they work?

Todd


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 3, 2011)

Nepas---Couger???

You guys are confusing this old Bear!!!

How did Couger get to post a pic of Nepas' new mixer (made by Nepas' friend) , before Nepas posted it, or did Nepas post it on another thread before this one?

If Couger has one too, we'd like to here a lot more about them.

Bear


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 3, 2011)

Me and Couger got the same friend.

But wait

Couger could be a stealth name for nepas

Or nepas could be a stealth name for couger???????

Area 51 type stuff


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 3, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> Sooooooo.......
> 
> How do they work?
> 
> Todd




Dont know yet. Will find out this weekend with some elk sticks


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 3, 2011)

nepas said:


> Me and Couger got the same friend.
> 
> But wait
> 
> ...


Or Couger could be NEPAS #4 ???


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 3, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Or Couger could be NEPAS #4 ???


Ummmmmm

Thats AP-10 Sensitive


----------



## beer-b-q (Jun 3, 2011)

If Nepas is in Pennsylvania and Cougar is in California, one of you is one fast So of a Gun...LOL  and how do we make friends with you and Cougars Friend...


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 3, 2011)

Beer-B-Q said:


> If Nepas is in Pennsylvania and Cougar is in California, one of you is one fast So of a Gun...LOL  and how do we make friends with you and Cougars Friend...


I was born and raised in Calif for 30 yrs so i could be the same person.....EH


----------



## arnie (Jun 3, 2011)

nepas said:


> Me and Couger got the same friend.
> 
> But wait
> 
> ...


So this is the reason you refuse to divulge the location of the other 2 nepas.

This may well explain why Dr. Richard Kimball has suddenly began asking questions about sausage makers.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 3, 2011)

Arnie said:


> So this is the reason you refuse to divulge the location of the other 2 nepas.
> 
> This may well explain why Dr. Richard Kimball has suddenly began asking questions about sausage makers.


This could also explain how the real murderer lost his arm!----- in a meat mixer, perhaps??   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





How many arms do the Nepas Triplets have???  It better be "6" !!!!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## couger78 (Jun 3, 2011)

By the way, I've traveled extensively through Lancaster County, PA— eaten at the Intercourse Inn where the special was, "Pig's Stomach—All You Can Eat" and of course, much to the titillation of my family, my wife & I spent the night in Intercourse....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





—Nepas#4


----------



## arnie (Jun 3, 2011)

DUN dun DUN and the plot thickens

Tune in tomorrow for the season premier of

As the Sausage Cures


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 3, 2011)

Couger78 said:


> By the way, I'll traveled extensively through Lancaster County, PA— eaten at the Intercourse Inn where the special was, "Pig's Stomach—All You Can Eat" and of course, much to the titillation of my family, my wife & I spent the night in Intercourse....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And right down the road from "Blueball" and "Bird in Hand".

Bear

Arnie-----


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 3, 2011)

All joking aside, I can't wait to see this thing in action.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 3, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> All joking aside, I can't wait to see this thing in action.


Like Al said, "We want to see that mixer in action!!!!"

And this part wasn't joking:
[h1]Most Stolen Town Signs[/h1]






Intercourse, Pennsylvania      
	

		
			
		

		
	







Generations of feeble jokesters have coveted and carted away the town limits signs of Intercourse, Pennsylvania. The fact that Intercourse is here, in zipperless Amish country, makes it funnier, we guess. And you're only a buggy ride away from ribald kneeslapping in Blue Ball, Bird in Hand, Mount Joy, Virginville...

The locals got the joke, producing a postcard of the Intercourse sign, with an Amish buggy airbrushed in the background, reprinted for many decades. Laugh, world, at our funny town name!

The sign thefts are another matter. We'd heard the town no longer posted a sign, but we found them on both east and west approaches. The mounting post is a solid metal, anchored in concrete; the JCT 772 sign looks flimsy and vulnerable in contrast.


----------



## couger78 (Jun 3, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> All joking aside, I can't wait to see this thing in action.


I also want to see if Nepas' results are similar to what I experienced using the mixer last weekend with my kielbasa: Quick, efficient—and easy.


----------



## venture (Jun 3, 2011)

I can just picture a newbie reading this thread and scratching ....well, scratching.

Like Al, I want to see that thing in action.  Very ingenious idea.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## roller (Jun 3, 2011)

I don`t  care who is who or what is what or who has been where. I just want one of those mixers...anyone have one forsale?


----------



## boykjo (Jun 3, 2011)

here's my meat mixer........ its 47 yrs old and still works great...........


----------



## couger78 (Jun 3, 2011)

boykjo said:


> here's my meat mixer........ its 47 yrs old and still works great...........


Hey, I've a similar pair... although just a bit older & broken in..


----------



## otter (Jun 3, 2011)

Mine to Joe . LOL

Would like to see it work or how it works

Or if it works


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 3, 2011)

boykjo said:


> here's my meat mixer........ its 47 yrs old and still works great...........



Mine are a lot older than yours, so those gloves are too thin!

Mine are long sleeve PVC---No Pain with those on.

Bear


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 4, 2011)

boykjo said:


> here's my meat mixer........ its 47 yrs old and still works great...........


HAHA

I have a set of mixers just like those you have. And like Bear said, mine are older a bit rusty so the mixer will come in handy.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jun 4, 2011)

Couger78 said:


> By the way, I've traveled extensively through Lancaster County, PA— eaten at the Intercourse Inn where the special was,* "Pig's Stomach—All You Can Eat"* and of course, much to the titillation of my family, my wife & I spent the night in Intercourse....
> 
> 
> 
> ...









	

		
			
		

		
	
 I guess that is one way to keep food costs down, wonder how many go back for seconds...


----------



## africanmeat (Jun 4, 2011)

I will wait


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm getting there, Had to do some things and the mixer thing got away from me.

Bear

The Bird In Hand bakery has the best choc cream pie mmmmmmmm mmmmmmmmm

Cougar

We lived in Lancaster county for years, Ephrata


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 7, 2011)

Finally getting to the mixer.

Doing 5 lbs of teriyaki sticks.

Cure added to 1 cup water and my mix.







And some heat.







5 lbs looks small in there. The bucket will hold 12-14 lbs.







I set the mixer on a pad to see if it would leak. The teriyaki liquid mix is in there.







Now mix and results.







No leaks.







Perfect mix







And easy to remove and clean up.







Stuff em







Now smoke em







BBL


----------



## couger78 (Jun 7, 2011)

Nice pictorial, Nepas!

You've captured the process quite nicely!

How long did you mix?

—Kevin


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 7, 2011)

Very nice mixer !!!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 7, 2011)

Couger78 said:


> Nice pictorial, Nepas!
> 
> You've captured the process quite nicely!
> 
> ...


Hey Kevin

Mixed bout 1 min 20 sec. My cordless just dont have the guts and its a 19v. Time for the electric drill. Prob get a new one just for the mixer.


----------



## venture (Jun 7, 2011)

Ok.  Now that makes two sausage makers with a thumbs-up on this mixer.  Hmmmm?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 8, 2011)

I finally got some much needed sleep time so am late posting the $$ of the teriyaki sticks.


----------



## eman (Jun 8, 2011)

Hmmmmmm,

 the hamster has the wheel slowly turning this AM.

I see something that may improve the function of  this device

Looking at the mixing blade it looks flat in the picture. What about using a trolling motor propeller.

 You can get a large 2 blade or 3 blade that would mount to the drive rod . The trolling motor prop. has pitched blades.

 Not sure ,but something to consider.


----------



## africanmeat (Jun 10, 2011)

I was worth the wait

thanks


----------



## couger78 (Jun 10, 2011)

REAL Nice looking but.....







I suspect something subliminally hidden amongst the array of those  teriyaki 'slim-jims'..........


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 10, 2011)

Well he did say his wife worked for the federal government..... so I guess this qualifies as and X-Files moment! LOL


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 10, 2011)

Ha

Thats funny Cougar.....Oh did i mention that i worked on USAF DOD Black projects for 20 years....DOH

Anyways

I got the sticks cut and vac sealed.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 10, 2011)

Still looks Great Nepas, but you better eat that crooked one, or there won't be 5 sticks in each pack!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## pantherfan83 (Jan 24, 2012)

nepas said:


> So my friend who made me the water powered stuffer sent me a meat mixer he developed. I think this will hold 8-10 lbs.
> 
> Going to put 5 lbs in it this weekend for some sticks.
> 
> Paddle, *3 different shafts*, bushings, top, drill end driver.


Nepas/Cougar, where do the 3 shaft come in?  I see one shaft goes in the bucket and another shaft gets the paddle attached and is driven by the drill, but what's the 3rd shaft used for?  What is each shaft made from?

Are one of you guys also known as Pikeman_95 on other forums?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 24, 2012)

PantherFan83 said:


> Nepas/Cougar, where do the 3 shaft come in?  I see one shaft goes in the bucket and another shaft gets the paddle attached and is driven by the drill, but what's the 3rd shaft used for?  What is each shaft made from?
> 
> Are one of you guys also known as Pikeman_95 on other forums?


Yes he is on the Bradley forum. Heck of a nice guy


----------



## sprky (Jan 24, 2012)

Cool looking mixer. I'd like too see how it all goes together, or maybe a how to on how to make it. Or is that classified as top secret/need to know.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 24, 2012)

I have pics i will find and show.


----------



## pantherfan83 (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## solaryellow (Jan 24, 2012)

I don't know how I missed this before. That is very cool.


----------



## gersus (Jan 24, 2012)

On my quest to find an affordable stuffer, I stumbled across the posts on the Bradley forum. I searched for outside info, a way to order one, but didn't find anything. I decided to pass, figured a MES guy wasn't allowed on that site. hehehe


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 24, 2012)

gersus said:


> On my quest to find an affordable stuffer, I stumbled across the posts on the Bradley forum. I searched for outside info, a way to order one, but didn't find anything. I decided to pass, figured a MES guy wasn't allowed on that site. hehehe




We have MES guys there, just post in the non Bradley section.


----------



## gersus (Jan 24, 2012)

Oh, I ordered a Northern Tool 15 lb stuffer yesterday ;)


----------



## couger78 (Jan 24, 2012)

I just used my Kirby bucket mixer with my last batch of mort.

I like it for these reasons:

1. it's fast

2. Easy to assemble & operate

3. It does a very thorough job of mixing

4. It can be cleaned very quickly

- Kevin


----------



## gersus (Jan 24, 2012)

I think the mixer idea is great! I typically use my hands but man is that meat cold!!! I wouldn't mind owning one!


----------



## pantherfan83 (Jan 24, 2012)

Nepas,

I just found this thread on the Bradley forum where you expained it very well: http://forum.bradleysmoker.com/index.php?topic=22749.0

The Bradley thread only shows 2 shafts/pipes instead of the 3 in your photo at the beginging of this thread.  Anyway, i think only 2 pipes are needed.  A SS pipe and a plastic pipe that slided over the top of the SS one.

The last questions I have is about the drill drive attachement that screws to the top of the plastic pipe.  Is that something that can be purchased, or do you have to make it?  If it has to be made, is the hex shank welded (or some other way attached) to a brass hose barb like this (http://plumbing.hardwarestore.com/52-330-brass-hose-barbs/brass-hose-barb-614247.aspx)


----------



## pantherfan83 (Jan 27, 2012)

Bump.  Hoping nepas will answer my question about the drill drive attachement.


----------



## sam3 (Jan 27, 2012)

Got mine last week.


----------



## roller (Jan 31, 2012)

PantherFan83 said:


> Bump.  Hoping nepas will answer my question about the drill drive attachement.




Looks like your out of LUCK on this one...I will bump it up for you !!!!


----------



## pantherfan83 (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks.  I also wonder about the purpose of the 2-piece blade design.  The pipe screws into the round piece, then it attaches to the blade with 4 screws that are locked into holes/slots.  Couldn't the blade be made so the pipe could just screwed into it and eliminate the other piece?  What am I missing?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 31, 2012)

Here is the blade design. You need a corded 1/2 chuck drill and keep mixing forward, once you reverse the drill the blade unlocks from the bottom washer assy.


----------



## pantherfan83 (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks Nepas, but that didn't really answer my question.  I was wondering why the blade is a two-piece design? Is it for strength/stability?  I'm trying to figure out why one couldn't eliminate the round piece and just screw the pipe directly into the blade itself?  Maybe I'm asking the wrong person  Cougar if you read this, can you shed some light?


----------



## sam3 (Feb 1, 2012)

PantherFan83 said:


> Thanks Nepas, but that didn't really answer my question.  I was wondering why the blade is a two-piece design? Is it for strength/stability?  I'm trying to figure out why one couldn't eliminate the round piece and just screw the pipe directly into the blade itself?  Maybe I'm asking the wrong person  Cougar if you read this, can you shed some light?


"Here is the blade design. You need a corded 1/2 chuck drill and keep mixing forward, once you reverse the drill the blade unlocks from the bottom washer assy."

The blade stays on the bottom so you can pull the shaft out easily. Otherwise your lifting all the meat up while removing the shaft with blade attached.


----------



## pantherfan83 (Feb 1, 2012)

sam3 said:


> The blade stays on the bottom so you can pull the shaft out easily. Otherwise your lifting all the meat up while removing the shaft with blade attached.


Thanks, sam3!! Now I understand the purpose.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 1, 2012)

The metal center rod screws into the bottom of the bucket PTFE NSF Cutting board. The gray rod screws into the threaded hole in the blade. The 2 peice design may have to do with the fact the blade has an angle and a bevel on the leading edge thus causing a vortex of the meat from top to bottom to mix.

I did travel the blade up and down some but didnt see much a difference.


----------



## vagreys (Feb 2, 2012)

I'll be interested to see how this works over time. Traditional meat mixer and paddle design is a compromise between efficient mixing and heat transfer from the friction of the blades - achieving a good mix without destroying the texture of the grind and smearing the fat. I'll be interested to know if this mixer affects these kinds of elements, and the bite of the end product.

- tom


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 2, 2012)

vagreys said:


> I'll be interested to see how this works over time. Traditional meat mixer and paddle design is a compromise between efficient mixing and heat transfer from the friction of the blades - achieving a good mix without destroying the texture of the grind and smearing the fat. I'll be interested to know if this mixer affects these kinds of elements, and the bite of the end product.
> - tom




Well i would show how this mixer works. My first usage with the mixer turned out great, However it killed my cordless so until i get a corded 1/2 chuck drill i will have to leave it up to the other couple who have this mixer.


----------



## pantherfan83 (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm only in the process of making one of these so I have no first-hand experience, but I'm thinking if your meat is cold to begin with mixing it for 1-2 minutes isn't going to cause excessive heating.  I also don't plan on running my drill at full-speed.


----------



## stjoeguy1122 (Feb 3, 2013)

I know this is a older thread, wondering if anyone has ever did a video of this set up?


----------

